
Ask HN: Just how advanced is military tech? - doubt_me
I can&#x27;t imagine I would ever in hell get the chance to see first hand the type of stuff that gets done behind the scenes (which is probably kind of cool, I think) which is why I am here asking the type of people who probably are around it.<p>or even a better question. What type of tech would we see without politics involved?
======
qohen
Kind of related: In 2012, the NRO -- i.e. the US agency responsible for spy-
satellites -- surprised NASA w/two brand-new Hubble-equivalent telescopes (in
some ways better, actually) that it just happened to have lying around since
the 90's or so:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_National_Reconnaissance_O...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_National_Reconnaissance_Office_space_telescope_donation_to_NASA)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/nasa-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/nasa-
gets-military-spy-telescopes-for-astronomy/2012/06/04/gJQAsT6UDV_story.html)

(Looks like NASA is getting to move forward on using this gift:

[https://spaceflightnow.com/2016/02/18/nasa-moves-forward-
wit...](https://spaceflightnow.com/2016/02/18/nasa-moves-forward-with-mission-
using-spy-satellite-telescope/))

------
SticksAndBreaks
Usually 10 to 5 years ahead of what is commercially available. Depends on the
eternal catch up and reverse engineering game that foreign militarys do. If
you want tech to be declassified, leak it to everyone.

------
jebernier
Gravity Reduction Aircraft: TR-3B

